# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Steel, smartwatch, Withings, Issy les Moulineaux, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Withings

Home page - withings.com/watches

----------


## Airicist

Withings Activite: a real analog watch with embedded fitness tracking inside 

 Published on Jun 24, 2014




> A premium design with tracking capabilities. CNET's Dan Graziano goes hands-on with the newest wearable from Withings.

----------


## Airicist

Withings Activite is a fitness tracker with the style of a designer Swiss watch

 Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Withings Activite, the high-end watch with smart fitness hiding inside 

Published on Dec 17, 2014




> Meet the stealth fitness tracker: Swiss-designed and elegant, the expensive Activite is a Bluetooth-syncing pedometer and sleep tracker with vibrating alerts, hiding in a classic wristwatch.

----------


## Airicist

Withings Activite review: a slightly smarter watch 

Published on Dec 26, 2014




> Read the full review here:
> "Withings Activite review: a slightly smarter watch"
> It might not be your next watch, but it's a lot like it
> 
> by David Pierce
> December 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Withings Activite Pop: CES 2015 first look 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Matt Swider talks with the good folks at Withings about the new Activite Pop. This smartwatch combines style and accurate health metrics at an affordable price.

----------


## Airicist

Withings Activite Pop bakes fitness tech into an affordable everyday watch 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> It looks like a Swatch, but the Pop also tracks steps and sleep, and syncs via Bluetooth to your phone. Even better, it's reasonably-priced.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Withings CEO Cedric Hutchings: 'Smartwatches are not wearables and give category a bad name'"

by David Gilbert
January 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Mom stays fit with activity tracking watch Nokia Steel

Published on Oct 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Nokia Steel HR unboxing & hands-on review

Published on Nov 21, 2017




> Our UK unboxing of the Nokia Steel HR smartwatch includes full setup and our hands-on review of this sleek tracker and timekeeper.
> 
> The Nokia Steel HR's box may look bland, but the watch itself is a gorgeous analogue device with smartwatch functionality. Our unboxing takes a close look at the craftsmanship, setup and features, as well as Nokia's Health Mate app for tracking your movements.

----------

